# IXTP. N or S?



## Creebus (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello fellow personality addicts! I am having a bit of trouble trying to figure out my personality type. Whenever I do online tests, I either get INTP, ISTP, and one time ENTP. I was wondering if someone could see the characteristics I display and determine which one of these types I am.



I find it hard and awkward to talk to people for the first time, especially when I'm intiating the conversation.
I love to debate 
I love acting
I find going on stage easy to do.
I like socialising to a certain point, where I just get so tired that I eventually just make myself distant.
Motorcycling is one of my favorite activites
I cycle quite often
I'm studying to become an engineer at a vocational school
I often find myself lost in my own thoughts, spaced out, distant. Especially when there is nobody I know that I can talk to.
I find it hard to talk and think at the same time.
Incompetence annoys me
I suck at most sports
I'm not the most coordinated
I prefer mental games to physical games
Philosophy is boring.
I have a resting frown face.
I usually can force myself to smile when the situation calls for it, however when a situation calls to be sad or remorseful I find it hard to do.
Extroverts don't annoy me, I actually love them.

I know this list is a bit all over the place, but I came up with this off the top of my head. Thank you in advance to anyone who can help me on this!


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

The fact that you love acting and being on stage and yet find it difficult to socialise just screams ISTP. The combination of strong Se and weak Fe.

Some of your comments make me think ISTJ, but more point to ISTP.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Creebus said:


> Hello fellow personality addicts! I am having a bit of trouble trying to figure out my personality type. Whenever I do online tests, I either get INTP, ISTP, and one time ENTP. I was wondering if someone could see the characteristics I display and determine which one of these types I am.




I find it hard and awkward to talk to people for the first time, especially when I'm intiating the conversation. -I
I love to debate -Ti/Te
I love acting -What do you love about the acting? 
I find going on stage easy to do. -Se?
I like socialising to a certain point, where I just get so tired that I eventually just make myself distant. I
Motorcycling is one of my favorite activites- Se?
I cycle quite often -Se?
I'm studying to become an engineer at a vocational school - Ti
I often find myself lost in my own thoughts, spaced out, distant. Especially when there is nobody I know that I can talk to.-Apparently this is an I thing to do, rather than being N/S. 
I find it hard to talk and think at the same time.-Se?
Incompetence annoys me -I'm actually not sure about this one. T? 
I suck at most sports -Lack of Se/ Could relate to the poor co-ordination. 
I'm not the most coordinated -Bad coordination.
I prefer mental games to physical games -N, or possibly Ti again.
Philosophy is boring. -Why do you find it boring?
I have a resting frown face. -Facial structure. Possibly a hint of Fe.. 
I usually can force myself to smile when the situation calls for it, however when a situation calls to be sad or remorseful I find it hard to do. -Lack of F
Extroverts don't annoy me, I actually love them. -What do you enjoy doing with the extroverts? Do you relate more to Ne doms or Se doms?

Just to clarify I'm not an expert or trained/qualified, these were just my thoughts. I thought it wouldn't hurt to post them and to bump the thread up a little.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

This sounds more like an ISTP:
- Motorcycling is one of my favorite activites
- I cycle quite often
- Incompetence annoys me
- Philosophy is boring.

This might sound a little more INTP:
- I often find myself lost in my own thoughts, spaced out, distant. Especially when there is nobody I know that I can talk to.
- I suck at most sports
- I'm not the most coordinated
- I prefer mental games to physical games

The rest sounds like stuff that is common to all introverts, thinkers, etc. Comparing the two lists, the first one seems more distinctive. Your lack of motor coordination might be purely neurological. The fact that you list it may itself mean that you value it enough to wish you were better at it (as opposed to myself where I border on being proud of any physical coordination issues, and enjoy being a little eccentric and awkward, etc.)

Preferring mental games to physical games may indicate a penchant for the abstract and thus more N than S, but then again it could just be your strong Ti coming out.

On the whole, if I were to take a guess I would say ISTP.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

NPs prefer theoretical ideas, SPs prefer practical application.

The stereotype is "NPs love ideas and hate application, SPs love application and hate ideas," but it would be more accurate to say that "NPs might hate application and love ideas; they might be ambivalent about application and love ideas; or they might actually love application, they would just love ideas even more (and vice versa for SPs)"


----------



## Creebus (Oct 20, 2014)

RoseateMist said:


> I find it hard and awkward to talk to people for the first time, especially when I'm intiating the conversation. -I
> I love to debate -Ti/Te
> I love acting -What do you love about the acting?
> I find going on stage easy to do. -Se?
> ...


To answer your questions:

I like acting because it's fun to try and emulate emotions.

I do not like Philosophy because it's just an endless argument with no with consensus which is pointless and boring.

I like doing things with Extroverts because they seem to bring more life into my life. They force me to go out and I love that, because sometimes my body needs motivation to get out.


----------



## Creebus (Oct 20, 2014)

Shaolu said:


> This sounds more like an ISTP:
> - Motorcycling is one of my favorite activites
> - I cycle quite often
> - Incompetence annoys me
> ...


Thank you! I always had an itching that I was more ISTP, but those inhibiting factors always bothered me, thanks for explaining them for me.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Creebus said:


> I do not like Philosophy because it's just an endless argument with no with consensus which is pointless and boring.


 That is the most blatant sensorship I have ever seen in my life :tongue:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Creebus said:


> I do not like Philosophy because it's just an endless argument with no with consensus which is pointless and boring.


Pointless to those who do not care for their own mind, being, and actions.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

The whole "hating" on philosophy thing is what screamed ISTP to me the most. I've had discussions with ISTPs about things like abstract epistemology and their typical reaction seems to be something along the line of "Okay, sure, that makes sense... but who cares?" It's strangely disappointing because they can follow my reasoning but don't really appreciate it for its own merit. It always seems to come down to "how does this impact my life in any direct way?"


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I like Philosophy and I'm an ISTP, I find it interesting.

I think it's a bit stereotypical to just think all ISTPs hate Philosophy.

I prefer facts but I do like to listen to Philosophical debates and read about it.

Mostly because it's not the way I think and I really like seeing other's points of view.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

What did you get the first time you took the test? You are probably that one. If you don't buy that answer than do me a favor and describe this picture:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/p...icture-photography-competition-round-240.html

It will help me help you find your type


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Wytch said:


> I like Philosophy and I'm an ISTP, I find it interesting.
> 
> I think it's a bit stereotypical to just think all ISTPs hate Philosophy.
> 
> ...


I do not think ISTPs hate philosophy. For most of them, though, I've got to butter than up to where they are willing to talk. And the window of talking is not going to be too long.
@Creebus I agree with ISTP and I'm thinking you're an Enneagram type 7; which I don't think is that uncommon for ISTPs.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I do not think ISTPs hate philosophy. For most of them, though, I've got to butter than up to where they are willing to talk. And the window of talking is not going to be too long.
> @Creebus I agree with ISTP and I'm thinking you're an Enneagram type 7; which I don't think is that uncommon for ISTPs.


That sounds about right.
I don't think I'm always in the mood for Philosophical talk but when I am, I am dedicated to the conversation.
For how long though I am not sure, it depends.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Creebus said:


> To answer your questions:
> 
> I like acting because it's fun to try and emulate emotions.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd say ISTP.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't like philosophy, and I am INTJ. 

Lol. It's you, type 5s, that are interested in this.



Shaolu said:


> The whole "hating" on philosophy thing is what screamed ISTP to me the most. I've had discussions with ISTPs about things like abstract epistemology and their typical reaction seems to be something along the line of "Okay, sure, that makes sense... but who cares?" It's strangely disappointing because they can follow my reasoning but don't really appreciate it for its own merit. It always seems to come down to "how does this impact my life in any direct way?"


It screams anti 5
I am totally like ISTP. My INTP friend spends hours on trying to understand stuff that has no direct impact on his life at all. 

I must say, I have spoken with philosophy students. I can keep up with them, but they are very different from me. First conversation is always the last.

OP ISTP


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

woogiefox said:


> I don't like philosophy, and I am INTJ.
> 
> Lol. It's you, type 5s, that are interested in this.
> 
> ...


My wife is an ISTJ and she feels the same way as you. It's certainly not limited to ISTPs, but it's kind of hard to be an INTP and not appreciate philosophy--and the all the harder to actively hate it.

I think Ji (whether Ti or Fi) combined with Ne is the perfect storm for being "impractical." This is why why xNTPs and xNFPs are often considered the least "practical" types. When we judge and reach conclusions they are subjective interior conclusions that may be deeply considered but ultimately unrelated to anything getting "done" out in the world directly. When we do approach the world (extraversion) it's through all the vague abstractions of Intuition. This works in tandem with each other in a cyclical loop where we're always mulling over abstractions out in the ether (Ne) in order to reach detailed systematic definitions and deductions (Ti) or interior deeply held values and sensibilities (Fi).

In a lot of ways, this is essential to philosophy, and it would make sense that it accordingly would not hold much appeal to someone who dominantly holds either a Je (Te or Fe) function and/or a non-Ne Pe function (Si, Se, or to a lesser extent Ni). An ISTP may be Ti, but they don't want to reach systematic definitions and deductions of the kinds of abstractions inherent to philosophy, but rather they would prefer to apply their Ti to Se and consider the immediate physical world of sensations. Likewise, an INTJ may be predominantly Ni and accordingly may be more open to considering abstractions (as opposed to the ISTP), but ultimately they want their deeply considered vision to be effected out in the world conclusively with Te.


----------



## Creebus (Oct 20, 2014)

ESTPguy said:


> What did you get the first time you took the test? You are probably that one. If you don't buy that answer than do me a favor and describe this picture:
> [[[It won't let me post the link]]]]
> 
> It will help me help you find your type


Alright. It's a couple by a lake during sunset. They presumably rode there using the bicycles on both sides of the benches. The trees suggest it's winter or late autumn. The couple looks like they're talking about some something, possibly a story about a time they experienced. I would love to be able to tell you what I think the person(s) near the right most tree is doing but I honestly can't tell.

Also, I got ISTP the first time I did the test.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Creebus said:


> Alright. It's a couple by a lake during sunset. They presumably rode there using the bicycles on both sides of the benches. The trees suggest it's winter or late autumn. The couple looks like they're talking about some something, possibly a story about a time they experienced. I would love to be able to tell you what I think the person(s) near the right most tree is doing but I honestly can't tell.
> 
> Also, I got ISTP the first time I did the test.


It sounds like Se because for the most part you described the picture in a literal fashion (I would have answered it similarly)

I have a theory that people get their real type the first time they take the test the vast majority of the time so I might be a little biased in calling you an ISTP but your answer did seem like a Se one


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ESTPguy said:


> I have a theory that people get their real type the first time they take the test the vast majority of the time so I might be a little biased in calling you an ISTP but your answer did seem like a Se one


Tests require you to answer accurately about yourself. That makes them no more accurate than self-typing. It's even worse than self-typing if the test doesn't correctly evaluate the functions.


----------

